# Trout!



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Stopped at the Wild Rose Fish Hatchery and saw some beautiful Trout. Brook, Brown, Rainbow, etc.
Just three shots that I really liked, lol.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Pretty nice trout!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

FishMatt said:


> Pretty nice trout!


They were.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

.......:twisted:


----------

